# iPad 2 : fantastique !



## worldice (3 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,

je vois de plus en plus de gens qui hésitent à acheter un iPad 2 en regardant les mésaventures de quelques personnes. Je décide donc de créer un topic pour que toutes les personnes qui sont contentes de l'iPad 2 puissent le dire ici.

Moi personnellement j'adore mon iPad 2 et je ne le quitterai pour rien au monde.


----------



## Thr_ju (4 Avril 2011)

Salut à toi,

Moi j'adore mon iPad 2 et je ne m'en séparerais pour rien au monde. Cela dit, le temps venu, je l'échangerai contre un qui n'a aucune fuite de lumière.

Mais cela ne remet pas en cause le fait que je l'adore et qu'il me suit partout...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Avril 2011)

Perso aucun problème de lumière... Du coup je suis fan de mon iPad, je pourrai
Presque dormir avec (mais ma femme n'apprécierait pas trop...).


----------



## mosso2000 (4 Avril 2011)

Ravi aussi, ma copine ne le sait cependant pas encore xD
(mais malgré tout c'était elle qui utilisais le plus l'ipad 1 au final!)


----------

